# Blue Eyed Quarter Horses



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

She is very pretty! People are mistaken if they think the overo (frame) gene does not exist in quarter horses. This is why more quarter horse breeders need to be educated about OLWS.


----------



## PelleDesign (Jan 24, 2013)

wow, she's beautiful!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to lease a horse with one blue eye, asymmetrical blaze/bald face, "normal" leg white, and a belly spot. I was told he was a QH, but since then I've wondered if he's actually a Paint, or if he's registered at all- he might have enough white to have been disallowed from the AQHA registry at the time (though I would still consider a horse with 2 registered QH parents to be QH, I know others disagree) I _think_ the belly spot would be large enough to qualify him for normal papers if is registered Paint... I'll have to ask at the barn tomorrow!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I used to lease a horse with one blue eye, asymmetrical blaze/bald face, "normal" leg white, and a belly spot. I was told he was a QH, but since then I've wondered if he's actually a Paint, or if he's registered at all- he might have enough white to have been disallowed from the AQHA registry at the time (though I would still consider a horse with 2 registered QH parents to be QH, I know others disagree) I _think_ the belly spot would be large enough to qualify him for normal papers if is registered Paint... I'll have to ask at the barn tomorrow!


What a cute horse! His marking may be technically enough, but unless he has one APHA parent, he wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

MelissaAnn said:


> What a cute horse! His marking may be technically enough, but unless he has one APHA parent, he wouldn't be allowed.


Yeah, I don't remember when it was that APHA stopped accepting QH cropouts. He's ~18 years old now, so I think they still accepted them when he was foaled but am not entirely sure.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> Yeah, I don't remember when it was that APHA stopped accepting QH cropouts. He's ~18 years old now, so I think they still accepted them when he was foaled but am not entirely sure.


There is a new rule this year in the APHA...so at least some crop outs are eligible...

Basically you can register QHxQH and QHxTB and TBxTB *IF* there is more visible white than if you have Paint parent(s).

Rule RG-070-1 was passed adding a provision for horses with both sire and dam registered with AQHA, Jockey Club or the combination of these two registries. Effective January 1, 2013 (applications must be postmarked after January 1, 2013), horses eligible for registration with the American Quarter Horse Association or the Jockey Club will be eligible for registration with APHA if they meet the specific registration requirements which includes new color specifications. The qualifying area must be a minimum of four inches of solid white hair visible from a direct side view. Excessive white on the head or lower legs will not qualify the horse, nor will white areas located on the lower portion of the horse’s abdomen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> There is a new rule this year in the APHA...so at least some crop outs are eligible...
> 
> Basically you can register QHxQH and QHxTB and TBxTB *IF* there is more visible white than if you have Paint parent(s).
> 
> ...


 
Wow, this is a whole new ballgame for paint horses! Thanks for sharing! 
Kind of makes me sad that I cant show my SPB (who is obviously splash but doesnt have a belly spot) in regular paint classes but pretty much a full QH or TB can, no problem. But that is a rant for another thread.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I believe AQHA also passed a rule last year that says a foal born with paint colouring can now be registered as long as both parents are quarter horses, and I think both parents have to be solid coloured too


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Blue eyes are caused by Splash, aren't they?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

splash is an overo pattern. so is frame and sabino.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I believe AQHA also passed a rule last year that says a foal born with paint colouring can now be registered as long as both parents are quarter horses, and I think both parents have to be solid coloured too


The AQHA did get rid of the 'excessive white' rule (both parents do not need to be solid), but the certificates are marked noting that it is an 'undesireable trait'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Splash and frame are not the only undesirable white popping up in AQHA horses. 

Quarter Horse Spot home of Reminic In Spots


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> There is a new rule this year in the APHA...so at least some crop outs are eligible...
> 
> Basically you can register QHxQH and QHxTB and TBxTB *IF* there is more visible white than if you have Paint parent(s).
> 
> ...


TBxTB can be registered paint if there is enough white in the right places????? I'm pretty color dumb so please bear with me!!!!:lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes they can Muppet. They were able to before (around the same time the AQHA lifted their white rule APHA implemented at that time a rule that one parent had to be APHA registered, they have since changed it again to what was posted above).


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ Yes, with some subtle differences from the pre one Paint parent rule days. Besides the different white requirements, note that the horse must be eligible to be JC or AQHA registered, I.e. they've created a whole new set of double registered horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm curious Breezy how do you know if your mare isn't paint bred since you don't know her lineage? Your mare does carry pinto white genes though that's why she has blue eyes. She has frame or splash. Though QH's as well as many other breeds carry pinto genes, that's why there needs to be way more education about frame. But she is a pretty mare .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'm curious Breezy how do you know if your mare isn't paint bred since you don't know her lineage? Your mare does carry pinto white genes though that's why she has blue eyes. She has frame or splash. Though QH's as well as many other breeds carry pinto genes, that's why there needs to be way more education about frame. But she is a pretty mare .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know for sure, but I am going to try and look into the backgronds of her sire (from his registered parents) as he can be registered at any time.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Splash and frame are not the only undesirable white popping up in AQHA horses.
> 
> Quarter Horse Spot home of Reminic In Spots


I LOVE this guy!
I just wish they had invested the time and money to show him.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a stallion I used to ride (and miss soooo much) Smokin Blue Gun a.k.a. Elvis (aqha) - two icy blue eyes


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> I just wish they had invested the time and money to show him.


They are currently training and showing him. Not on the highest levels, but he is out being worked and shown.

Reminic In Spots Quarter Horse Stallion


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I used to lease a horse with one blue eye, asymmetrical blaze/bald face, "normal" leg white, and a belly spot. I was told he was a QH, but since then I've wondered if he's actually a Paint, or if he's registered at all- he might have enough white to have been disallowed from the AQHA registry at the time (though I would still consider a horse with 2 registered QH parents to be QH, I know others disagree) I _think_ the belly spot would be large enough to qualify him for normal papers if is registered Paint... I'll have to ask at the barn tomorrow!


So I finally found out... he has two QH parents but was registered APHA. I pointed out that he could probably be dual registered AQHA now, but I doubt she'll bother... he has navicular and isn't sound enough to compete anymore; it's tough enough to keep him comfortable enough for easy trails, which is why I stopped leasing him a few years back. He was the first horse that I really "clicked" with. If I had my own horse property I'd snatch him up and let him retire to a big field keeping my horse company


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I spoke to Breeze's previous owners a week ago, and she says that unless the sire has paint way back in his lines, he is purebred. As far back as she looked when she bought him, had only quarter horse in his blood.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

But she still carries a pinto gene, regardless of whether she's a purebred QH or not.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes I know that she is a purebred quarter horse that carries a pinto gene. Doesn't make her any less purebred though. But I could care less if she is purebred or not, or registered or not, which she isn't registered.

All that matters is that she is a good horse, with a good heart. 

We are just going to be doing some small shows in spring and summer and in a few years I will bring her to camp with me to be a wrangler.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Quarter Horse filly with partial blue eyes - we discussed her a while ago here. Came to the assumption that AQHA stud Smart Chic Olena is the culprit here


----------

